# Help!! Fins got bitten off!



## andrearamirezo91 (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought a new betta and had it shipped to my house, and as soon as it arrived i realized that my Super Delta's fins had been seriously bitten off by other fish. The tail is reduced to half it's size  so my new betta is 6 months old and looks completely healthy (despite the fins being bitten) 

What should i do in order to help him? how long will it take for his fins to recover?  plz help!!!


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

While it is true most betta fish have their fins torn, being so long and impractically decorative its hard no to, they will not grow back. Usually it does not hinder the fish’s ability to swim, but if you’ve taken an entire pectoral fin off it might make it a little more difficult, tho I doubt it would make too much a difference. 
She should still be able to rise to the top to feed/breath. Betta fish have a labyrinth organ that makes it possible and necessary to breath in oxygen so its essential they always have access to the top of their tanks. If she can not get to the top, she will die of suffocation. 
However, since they dont really use their pectoral fins for anything other than steering, your fish will probably be just fine.
From - http://www.freebettafish.info/will-betta-fish-fins-grow-back/


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Bitten fins are no fun! My guy bit a good section of his tail off when he came home.

Make sure his water is heated to the right temp, and all other parameters are right. The best thing to help fins grow back and prevent infection is clean water and aquarium salt.

Do 100% daily water changes with your water conditioner, and add 1tsp aquarium salt to his new water every day for ten days. Stop salt after 10 days but continue water changes until you see improvement.

My fish's fins grew back in a couple weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

**sorry, 1tsp *per gallon* of aq. salt.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

What other fish do you have in with him? Some fish are just plain nippy, and will bite your bettas fins.


----------



## andrearamirezo91 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks guys! i actually have him by himself but i called the breeder that sent me my betta by mail and he told me my little guy had been in a tank with a female that bit his fins off (he STILL sent me the fish in these horrible conditions!). Truth is i feel really bad for the fish, he has GORGEOUS colors and is very happy and active, i really want him to recover fully


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Poor little guy. Take care of him and his water and he'll recover.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheesh! Why would be put the male with a female in the same tank before he shipped him to you! Some people....


----------



## andrearamirezo91 (Feb 5, 2011)

i know  I live in Venezuela and i'm not sure they have aquarium salt here! but i'll go look for some tomorrow and keep you posted  thank you sooo much you're great help! <3


----------

